# GPU-Z reads 0Mhz core and memory clock??



## Semmelz (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi all!

Recently i installed my 2 GPU's RX470 4GB, but they are not detected in GPU-Z correctly since it says 0mhz core and memory clock and also no gpu temp. was measured? In the device manager it says GPU is running correctly.. also in some OC programs such as MSI afterburner or Trixx it doesn't allow me to OC since it also says 0mhz. 
Running a mining script or using the cards for gaming works totally fan, but i cant use any OC programs because of this error? Driver installed is 18.5.2 which is pretty new?

My specs are:

MB: H81 BTC PRO R2.0
GPU's: RX470 4GB
CPU: Intel Celeron 2.8Ghz LGA1150
PSU: Coolermaster v750W 80+ Gold
SSD: Corsair SATA 3 60GB
RAM: 4GB DDR3

Could someone help me out with this error?

Kind regards,

Semmelz


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 12, 2018)

Semmelz said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Recently i installed my 2 GPU's RX470 4GB, but they are not detected in GPU-Z correctly since it says 0mhz core and memory clock and also no gpu temp. was measured? In the device manager it says GPU is running correctly.. also in some OC programs such as MSI afterburner or Trixx it doesn't allow me to OC since it also says 0mhz.
> Running a mining script or using the cards for gaming works totally fan, but i cant use any OC programs because of this error? Driver installed is 18.5.2 which is pretty new?
> ...


And before your installed your two 470s all were well in according to GPU-Z? What did you have before? Seems very much as a driver not installed.


----------



## Semmelz (Jun 12, 2018)

I recently bought this gpu from a friend of mine which didn't game anylonger. Although the cards worked perfectly fine in his desktop. He also had the same updated driver installed?


----------



## Wet_Paint (Jun 12, 2018)

AMD drivers since like Q3 2016 refuse to fully install if you have custom VBIOS. There was a way to avoid this but it was recently patched. So if you want to have your overclocking and latest drivers at the same time then you have to ask your friend for default VBIOS. If you just want to mine then try drivers starting with 16.X.X.

More info https://www.techpowerup.com/228536/...ed-with-relive-locks-out-polaris-bios-modders


----------



## Semmelz (Jun 12, 2018)

So the thing u actuallt telling me is that my friend has modded the bios of the card and whenever i flash it back to default it will be okay again? Thanks for helping me out!

Is there a way to flash them back without my Friend having the original bios rom? Since he says he doesn't have one saved...


----------



## moproblems99 (Jun 12, 2018)

Before you go running around flashing things, I have not been having problems with GPUz or anything reading my cards with a modded bios with the newest drivers.  Did you reinstall drivers after putting these cards in or just removed your old card(s) and plop in the new ones?


----------



## Semmelz (Jun 12, 2018)

No it's complete new system. I have installed 3 different os already everytime installing the newest driver. I did a motherboard update, anf also tried different pci-e lanes and differend risers on each card.. it's just so weird and random


----------



## Wet_Paint (Jun 12, 2018)

You can find your VBIOS here https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios...el=RX+470&interface=&memType=&memSize=&since= make sure to get the correct one. You can flash it by using AtiFlash. 

Anyway with that Celeron don't expect any performance gains from overclocking your GPU as the CPU bottlenecks even RX 460.

Before you attempt any flashing try running Display Driver Uninstaller just to be sure.


----------



## Semmelz (Jun 12, 2018)

The fun thing now, is that my GPU-Z tells me this current bios version is the same?


----------



## Wet_Paint (Jun 12, 2018)

That doesn't even seem to be RX 470 (2048SP) but RX 470D (1792 SP). 
You should probably return it to your friend and get your money back, as getting VBIOS to fix that will be really difficult and not worth the trouble. 
The name of the BIOS doesn't change if you edit existing one.


----------



## Semmelz (Jun 12, 2018)

So it's not possible to change the VBIOS to default and see if its working. I dont know what the first sentence means lel

There is one RX470D bios rom available in techpower gpu-z. Could this be helpfull?


----------



## Wet_Paint (Jun 12, 2018)

As far as I know the RX 470D is Chinese-Exclusive. No idea how your friend got it but its +-15% slower than regular RX 470 so you kind of got scammed. 
The VBIOS in Database is for Sapphire RX 470D not for the PowerColor one. You can try your luck but no guarantees, you might brick the card completely. 

If you can, then return it and buy it from legitimate seller.


----------



## Semmelz (Jun 12, 2018)

Okay thanks for the advice! I'll try what i can do as far as it helps. Im very thankfull, i will keep u updated about it. Kind regards

But what is the reason my gpu's are not completely detected? Since there are people using rx470D for mining or gaming perfectly fine. Is it because it also doesnt have the default bios version?

What about this onw for the powercolor https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/195748/195748


----------



## Wet_Paint (Jun 12, 2018)

Most likely because of the custom VBIOS that's rejected by the driver. 

Small chance that its caused by the PCIE riser card, try plugging it in the PCIE X16 slot on your motherboard.

It could also mean that the GPUs are fake and have flashed RX 470D VBIOS but that's nothing more than theory at this point. But this happened in past with cheap NVidia GPUs.



Semmelz said:


> What about this onw for the powercolor https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/195748/195748


You can try it of course but it's risky.


----------



## Semmelz (Jun 12, 2018)

Pretty clear. I will try to run it at an 16.x.x. driver.  If this doesn't work, i will try flashing the vbios of the sapphire first to see if it will work. 

Pci x16 lane doesn't make a  difference as i tried it a few times already.

Thanks for helping me out and thinking outside of the box

One last question i have..

What if i put in a different Rx470 (8gb) card. A friend of mine has one and i can maybe try plugging it in to see if it differs from the other 2 cards? If this won't work either than could it be something like a corrupt os or something else that's creating an error?


----------



## Wet_Paint (Jun 12, 2018)

Semmelz said:


> What if i put in a different Rx470 (8gb) card. A friend of mine has one and i can maybe try plugging it in to see if it differs from the other 2 cards? If this won't work either than could it be something like a corrupt os or something else that's creating an error?


That's basically impossible that some other component would alter VBIOS of GPU. But if you really want to go down this route try getting some ultra-cheap GPU from the store and not from the same friend, who knows what it might reveal. 

Other thing you could do is ask your friend to show you that the GPUs really work, with latest drivers ofc. But these cards seem like old mining cards that were used with custom bios optimized for mining that were sold to you as "normal ones".  

I had this exact same issue when i tried to get the most performance out of my RX 550 with custom BIOS, even with 0Mhz reports in GPU-Z and other programs it would run at some unknown lower clock and lower voltage, but it couldnt have been overclocked. Your GPUs behave exactly the same.


----------



## Semmelz (Jun 12, 2018)

Okay thanks, i will try that tomorrow.
What did you do to make it work again, flash the bios back to it's original and the error was gone? I think i will try to flash back if nothing else works..


----------



## moproblems99 (Jun 12, 2018)

If you have a 470D model then perhaps a different driver is required altogether?  Also, you may not be able to get said driver from normal channels because it is Chinese only?


----------



## Semmelz (Jun 12, 2018)

Another friend of mine also bought 2 cards of him.. but he doesn't have the problem? He is just mining with the cards and they are also the Rx470D versions since its 1784 SP. How is thay possible?
+ He can control he's card in msi afterburner, with the same driver installed!

I also tried running it with a 16.X.X driver but it doesn't even startup a mining script or anything else with this driver


----------



## moproblems99 (Jun 12, 2018)

It really does sound to me that this has the incorrect bios flashed.  Tracking down the factory bios may be tough, does your other, other friend with working 470Ds have the same models? If so, perhaps they can send you their bios saved from GPUz?

In any case, this sounds like a risky flash because of the state of the card.


----------



## Wet_Paint (Jun 12, 2018)

Semmelz said:


> Okay thanks, i will try that tomorrow.
> What did you do to make it work again, flash the bios back to it's original and the error was gone? I think i will try to flash back if nothing else works..


Flashed back the default VBIOS and then rolled back to driver 17.7.2. and then installed the latest driver, otherwise i always got the card undetected. Before you go back to 17.7.2. I recommend deleting all the previous drivers in C:\AMD. Don't know if there is any other way, that's how I did it.


----------



## Komshija (Jun 13, 2018)

Well, seems to me that you have a clockless GPU from the future.


----------



## Semmelz (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks both for trying to help me out with this struggle.. 
My friend also had rx470D but these are 2 different brands, XFX and Gigabyte, so that won't work either..

I'll try flashing the bios from sapphire to default which was given on the website of techpower. I hope this will fix it in combination with removing previous drivers and installing the 17.7.2. 

I'll post an update tonight!

Kind regards

It's just that my brain is really fucked up since my other friend does have different brand RX470D running with exactly the same driver, only a different motherboard.. instead of my H81 he has a H110 btc pro.


----------



## Deleted member 163934 (Jun 13, 2018)

Flashing bios from another manufacturer is really risky.
You can have the display outputs swaped out (like vbios thinking the dvi port is hdmi, hdmi is dp and dp is hdmi) while the card will happy work you will not actually get something on the screen if you connect it to a display. This is actually one of the less problematic cases cause the gpu will actually boot and work in windows, just no signal on display .
You can have wrong memory timings/clocks/voltages causing the gpu to just fail before loading windows.
You can end up with 100% garbage on the display.
And well the worst case the mb will not even see the gpu and if it's the only gpu connected the mb will just beep as if there is no gpu case. This case is the hardest to fix because you need to flash the bios with a spi programmer (desolder and solder back the bios chip on the gpu).

If you know the manufacturer of the gpu and there are still stickers on the gpu you can try to contact the manufacturer and ask them to provide you an updated bios or the original bios. Some manufacturers will help you, some will just tell you to send the gpu to one of their official services located in another country (looking at you ASUS, they told me they can't give me the original bios cause only official ASUS services have access to it and that the closest service is located in Czech Republic, I live in Romania... they were really "helpfull" what can I say, I told them a couple of nice words after this  ) .


----------



## Semmelz (Jun 13, 2018)

From what i've on the internet i do have problems connecting display to videocard. Whenever i plug it into the motherboard it ofcourse will work. But whenever i put my hdmi cable to one of the two gpu's, the system does boot up and everything seems fine, pci-express display settings in motherboard and still i get no signal. But if this was the problem, than why both gpu's seem to give the same 0mhz clock since only 1 can be connected to the monitor. Still, both gpu's are detected and i can actually game or mine with it, but i cant see the clocks, temperature etc.



d

I just put in a new card from another friend of mine, which is a 8gb model and like u see it is a real rx470 version. But still i do not get this card to recognize at GPU Clocks? I think it is actually my setup which is creating the erorr?


----------



## Wet_Paint (Jun 13, 2018)

Test the cards in standard (non-mining) desktop if you can or in your "another friend's" PC. If they work then its problem with your PC, if they don't then its clearly problem with the cards.

If you cant get signal out of these GPUs then they are probably bricked completely, beyord repair most likely. If you plug it in motherboard and then start playing then you are running off of the integrated GPU not the actual AMD GPUs.

You can also try updating motherboard's BIOS. But chances that it helps are really small.


----------



## Semmelz (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks for trying to help me out. The cards work totally fine, it was my system who fucked everything up. I don't exactly know what part of the hardware but the cards seem to work at my Friends pc just right.


----------



## Semmelz (Jun 22, 2018)

Just bought a whole new setup and also got 2 differend Rx480 cards. Again same problem lmfao, seems like i have some bad luck. I installed the 17.7.2 driver of AMD and it seems to pickup the card correctly, finally!

But for now,

In the newer versions you are able to switch gpu from graphics to compute mode. Is this also possible in the older drivers like 17.7.2?

Thanks all for helping!


----------

